# 1948 whizzer S 10



## reversrun (Sep 10, 2013)

this is a 1948 24 '' Schwinn Whizzer S 10.  It will run with a new coil .  2800.00 cash no trades.


----------



## bobcycles (Sep 10, 2013)

*Whizzer S10*

I think you have an S10 there.  Big difference in value and rarity......but the S10 is still a good bike


----------



## reversrun (Sep 10, 2013)

*Correct*



bobcycles said:


> i think you have an s10 there.  Big difference in value and rarity......but the s10 is still a good bike




thanks  my mistake


----------



## whizzer_motorbike_fan (Nov 11, 2015)

Do you still have this reversrun?


----------



## oquinn (Nov 12, 2015)

I wish all Whizzer tanks would of had mounts like this.


----------



## whizzer_motorbike_fan (Nov 12, 2015)

I wonder if he still has this?


----------



## reversrun (Dec 17, 2015)

sold last year at Carlisle Pa. show to HOLLYWOOD  WHEELS OF FLORIDA owner Mike Flynn for  2k


----------

